# Cacuzza Squash



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Anyone else plant this stuff? It is now the time of year I get a bunch of these.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

That is good eating.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*squash*

Never saw it ..But if its a typical squash ..plant in (after last frost) spring


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Never heard of or seen it.Looks like a climbing vine type.Something I need to check into.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Was looking at some old posts. We grew cucuzza at our old house in Meyerland. My grandmother(Calabrese) used to watch over us and tell us which ones to harvest. Braised it in a tomato sauce that was out of this world. Some great memories. Used to have to use a tree trimmer pole to harvest off the phone lines.


----------

